# ICD-10 Emergency Room



## lgarand (Jul 6, 2016)

I can't seem to find a guideline for ER ICD-10 coding.  When the clinical impression says " Elbow tendonitis" but then he goes on to say he discussed with patient that this is the likely etiology, do I code the impression or go back to the chief complaint of "elbow pain" 
Thanks!


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jul 7, 2016)

*Unlikely*

If the provider is using the term "likely", this does not establish the diagnosis. You should go to the symptom unless there is confirmation somewhere is the chart that it is tendonitis.  Jim


----------



## lgarand (Jul 9, 2016)

That makes sense, Jim. The only place it states tendonitis is in the impression. I didn't know if that was enough. I'll go with elbow pain. 
Thanks!


----------



## lgarand (Jul 9, 2016)

Practicode marked this wrong! "due to the documentation of elbow tendonitis the code is M65.831 "

How confusing!


----------

